# Burn process failed at 12x (1,800 KB/s)



## em plynx (Oct 4, 2003)

I have all kinds of problems with my CD burner. I get failed messages almost every time with several different problems. Here is the error log (for a specific burn) from Nero:


> Windows XP 5.1
> WinAspi: -
> ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\ahead\Nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.44, size=172099 bytes, created 2/10/2002 7:08:31 AM
> Nero Version: 5.5.8.1
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2003)

Take a look into the device manager and see if DMA is enabled on your Primary and Secondary IDE Channels.

Also have you tried running Aheads CD Speed and Nerodrive Speed?


----------



## em plynx (Oct 4, 2003)

SPEEDO said:


> *Take a look into the device manager and see if DMA is enabled on your Primary and Secondary IDE Channels.
> 
> Also have you tried running Aheads CD Speed and Nerodrive Speed? *


 I have "DMA if available" set and it says current transfer mode is "Ultra DMA Mode 2".
I have run Nero Drivespeed. It didn't help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off "Disk at Once".


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2003)

Does that mean he should do it right now..........


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

SPEEDO said:


> *Does that mean he should do it right now.......... *


Yes, RIGHT NOW! :winkgrin:


----------



## kautuk (May 28, 2009)

Hey guys problem is solved by disabling any virtual drive that you might have installed on your system.......

It worked for me.......



:normal::normal::normal::normal::normal::normal:


----------

